# Life Style Club > Desi Recipes >  Anda fry kerna

## xeon

buhat easy hai aik anda lain ya 2 dono ko tornai ke liye us per CHAMCHAI sai halkai sai hit karain. jab Anda crack ho jae tu us ko haath sai zor dai ker tor dain or phir pan main daal ker us ko fry ker dain. haan yeh tu main batana hee bhool gaya ke thora sa oil daal lain zaroor werna ANDA pan per chipak jae ga chahai jitna non stick pan ho  :Big Grin:  haan oil daalnai sai pehlai CHOOLHA on kerna na bhooleye ga. thoree dair main Fry ANDA tayyar :up;

----------


## xeon

Kuch aisee shakal banai gee is kee

----------


## Ash

wow, mujhay tu pata hi nahi tha... itna asan, ajj hi try karoon gi :up;

----------


## Payal

*topic restricted for male's only*

xeon i hope our bhabi doesn't eat that egg made by yourself (in case there is one :lol: )

and will you please mind telling, the procedure of eating that eggie ?  :Stick Out Tongue:  :frown;

----------


## Majid

wow, great work zeeshan bhai, :mrgreen: 

ok mein chaye banane ka tareeqa bata detha hoon, so lets start

Ajzamye zaroorey: Aag(Fire) , dhoodh, Pani, Cheeney, Daigchey, Chaye,Cup, chamach, chan and i think these can work.

Abb degchee mein Dhoodh, Pani, Chaye aur cheeney daal dein aur agg per 5 Minute k leye rak dein, Paanch minute k baad chaye tayyar, per chan kar cups mein daal dein aur uss k baad..... :up; 


But we need a paratha with tea and fry egg, so who will make that  :Frown:   :P

----------


## xeon

I am here with paratha tarkeeb also :mrgreen: (Payal ko reply baad main keroon ga :frown; )

Paratha banana buhat asan. Bazar jain kisi bhi Desi store. wahan freezer dhoondain. Mil gaya freezer us main daikhain ke Dawn paratha hai agar hai tu khareed lain 1.5 $ main 5 parathai agar nahi hai tu doosra store daikhain :evil: .
Ab paratha aap ke ghar per hai. aray nahi bhai abhi yeh ready nahi hai khanai ke liye. aik paratha lain us ko pan per daal dain. yaad rahai Oil kee zaroorat nahi hai :mrgreen: . ab parathai ko 2, 3 baar ulta seedha ker dain. jab woh brown sa ho jae tu plate main daal dain. or woh Fry anda or Afridi bhai kee chae ke saath Nosh farmain :up;

----------


## xeon

> *topic restricted for male's only*
> 
> xeon i hope our bhabi doesn't eat that egg made by yourself (in case there is one :lol: )
> 
> But in this case you have 3 bhabhis and no one wants to eat that egg :mrgreen: 
> 
> 
> and will you please mind telling, the procedure of eating that eggie ?  :frown;
> 
> ...

----------


## Payal

hae rabba, you guys are so lazy. :mad7; i better be starting my morning with a :bteeth; and :coffee; 

acting upon your recipes might totally rip me apart and eventually end up like this > :micro; 


ik bar mire hath ajo fir dekhna :frecher2; 

:help5;  :Embarrassment: hmy;

----------


## Zaheer



----------


## xeon

yeh lo kiya yaad rakho ge sab :mrgreen:

----------


## xeon

> i better be starting my morning with a  :coffee;


 :coffee; 
Lagta hai Afridi bhai nai sugar kee jagah Alcohol mila diya :shock:

----------


## Majid

> Originally Posted by Payal @ Fri Feb 11, 2005 1:42 pm
> 
> i better be starting my morning with a  :coffee; 
> 
> 
>  :coffee; 
> Lagta hai Afridi bhai nai sugar kee jagah Alcohol mila diya  :shock:



oww i think pani key jaga alcohol mila deya tha :thinking;

----------


## xeon

Daikha jabhi sab ko ajab khumar hai :mrgreen:

----------


## xeon

lagta hai Anda kha ker sab so gae hain :mrgreen;

----------


## Ash

hahahah lagta tu yehi hai zee bhai, per main tu anda khati hi nahi :up;

----------


## mehak

lol......xeon tum anday main namak dalna bhoool gaye....:P

----------


## Majid

humm...waqee zee bhai ye anda tu shakul sey he beemar lag rha hai :thinking;

----------


## Endurer

had hai :rolling;

----------


## xeon

> lol......xeon tum anday main namak dalna bhoool gaye....:P


Anda bana ker dai diya kafi nahi hai :frown; ab namak khud daalain

----------


## xeon

> humm...waqee zee bhai ye anda tu shakul sey he beemar lag rha hai :thinking;


Yaar Afridi main anda pakaya hai beemar lag raha hai tu Murghee sai poocho  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Payal

murghi apki hai fir ap khudse pocho  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## xeon

Murghi bhi mairee nahi hai  :Stick Out Tongue:  hamnai tu Anda khareeda tha bas  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ghazel

> buhat easy hai aik anda lain ya 2 dono ko tornai ke liye us per CHAMCHAI sai halkai sai hit karain. jab Anda crack ho jae tu us ko haath sai zor dai ker tor dain or phir pan main daal ker us ko fry ker dain. haan yeh tu main batana hee bhool gaya ke thora sa oil daal lain zaroor werna ANDA pan per chipak jae ga chahai jitna non stick pan ho  haan oil daalnai sai pehlai CHOOLHA on kerna na bhooleye ga. thoree dair main Fry ANDA tayyar :up;


 :applaud; :applaud; :P we didn't know before.thx for sharing  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Kainaat

Ghazal tumhe nahin patah, kuch larkon ko yeh bhi nahin aata hai, acha hua na Zeeshan bhai ne share kar diya, warna woh bechare kya karte  :Big Grin:

----------


## urban_angel

Wow! KIA BAAT HAI..hum main say kisis ko bhi anda banana nahi ata tha..but ajj ssay hum sab apna anda kudh tayar karain gay :lol:

Aur haan mujhe pata hai key xeon bahi paratha kahan say latay hain :up; ..unhain aik bohot hi achi si aunty ka samna karna parta hai..kioon xeon bahi?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ash

koon se aunty ka? :thinking;

----------


## urban_angel

Xeon bahi kudh batain gay :lol:

----------


## Ash

chaloo unhi se pooch loon gi.. i know kuch funny hi ho ga  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ghazel

> Ghazal tumhe nahin patah, kuch larkon ko yeh bhi nahin aata hai, acha hua na Zeeshan bhai ne share kar diya, warna woh bechare kya karte


well said sobia.breakfast in bed milta ho ga inn ke wife ko :whistle; anda and paratha.sound so funny :rolling; :micro;

----------


## Ash

hahahaha.. abi in ki wife nahi hain.. inshallah jald hi hoon gi.. tu aisa hi ho ga in bed b/fast... hai na zee bhai  :Wink:

----------


## xeon

> :applaud;  :applaud;  :P we didn't know before.thx for sharing


 :blush: :ang9:

----------


## xeon

> Ghazal tumhe nahin patah, kuch larkon ko yeh bhi nahin aata hai, acha hua na Zeeshan bhai ne share kar diya, warna woh bechare kya karte


 :cheers; Haan na Sobia yeh tu kuch lerkiyun ko bhi nahi aata :mrgreen:

----------


## xeon

> Wow! KIA BAAT HAI..hum main say kisis ko bhi anda banana nahi ata tha..but ajj ssay hum sab apna anda kudh tayar karain gay :lol:
> Aur haan mujhe pata hai key xeon bahi paratha kahan say latay hain :up; ..unhain aik bohot hi achi si aunty ka samna karna parta hai..kioon xeon bahi?


 :mrgreen: haan na Urban Angel tum ko tu woh aunty buhat pasand hain na :P or ab anda banana shuroo ker do tum bhi :1cool;

----------


## xeon

> Xeon bahi kudh batain gay :lol:


Jab jao new story sun lo un sai  :Big Grin:

----------


## xeon

> chaloo unhi se pooch loon gi..  i know kuch funny hi ho ga


Ashoo zaroor sunna tum ko buhat maza aae ga  :Big Grin:

----------


## xeon

> Originally Posted by sobiaashraf @ Sun Mar 13, 2005 11:58 am
> 
> Ghazal tumhe nahin patah, kuch larkon ko yeh bhi nahin aata hai, acha hua na Zeeshan bhai ne share kar diya, warna woh bechare kya karte 
> 
> 
> well said sobia.breakfast in bed milta ho ga inn ke wife ko :whistle; anda and paratha.sound so funny :rolling;  :micro;


Aray aap kiyun jal rahee hain mairee wife sai  :Stick Out Tongue:  or Anda paratha ke sath aap Chae(Tea) bhool gaee hain :whistle;

----------


## xeon

> hahahaha.. abi in ki wife nahi hain.. inshallah jald hi hoon gi.. tu aisa hi ho ga in bed b/fast... hai na zee bhai


:frown;

----------


## urban_angel

> Originally Posted by urban_angel @ Sun Mar 13, 2005 12:21 pm
> 
> Wow! KIA BAAT HAI..hum main say kisis ko bhi anda banana nahi ata tha..but ajj ssay hum sab apna anda kudh tayar karain gay :lol:
> Aur haan mujhe pata hai key xeon bahi paratha kahan say latay hain :up; ..unhain aik bohot hi achi si aunty ka samna karna parta hai..kioon xeon bahi? 
> 
> 
>  :mrgreen: haan na Urban Angel tum ko tu woh aunty buhat pasand hain na  :P or ab anda banana shuroo ker do tum bhi  :1cool;



*Pasanad hain  Ahhh maat poocho mujhe woh aunty kitni achi lagti hain... :x 
Dil chata hai un ki chooti si dukaan ko toor phoor doon! :stops;..Tat shop is full of expire food...I will sue her one day *

----------


## urban_angel

> Originally Posted by urban_angel @ Sun Mar 13, 2005 7:33 pm
> 
> Xeon bahi kudh batain gay :lol:
> 
> 
> Jab jao new story sun lo un sai


 :ukfl; lolz..

----------


## xeon

:Big Grin:  ab aunty ko itna pasand kertee ho tu Nizam bhai ka kiya kasoor. Waisai main nai kal hee new stories sunee hain un sai  :Big Grin:

----------


## urban_angel

Uff main tou wahan jati hhi nahi hoon...App wahan ja kar un say stories bhi sun latay hain/// :think;

----------


## Ash

zee bhai ko maza atta hai na stories sunnay main :wink;

aur sadaf tum chotti se dukan ko sue kar ke kia karoo gi  :Big Grin:

----------


## urban_angel

Yaaar ash tumhain pata nahi hai un aunty ka, un say buri aunty koi bhi nahi ho sakti.. Kabhi online ayoo gi na phir bataoon gi..  :Big Grin:  
Aur haan ash un ki stories sunay ka kisi ko shook nahi hai but sunni parti hain, :rnop: my mom also have to..
Main tou un say baat bhi nahi karti.. :x ..She is really mean..Un ki dukaan is full of expensive expired food.. :x

----------


## xeon

Wah kiya naqsha khaincha hai  :Big Grin:  waisai ab main un ko buhat bura lagta hoon ga kiyun ke main ab kam un sai kuch shopping kerta hoon  :Big Grin:

----------


## Majid

Abhi pata chala xee bhai ka aap ney expire anda leya tha :x

----------


## Majid

> hahahaha.. abi in ki wife nahi hain.. inshallah jald hi hoon gi.. tu aisa hi ho ga in bed b/fast... hai na zee bhai


Muhahahah....xee bhai k G khush kar deya... :mrgreen:

----------


## urban_angel

> Abhi pata chala xee bhai ka aap ney expire anda leya tha  :x


Lolz..tat aunty dont sell anday.. :ye;

----------


## xeon

> Abhi pata chala xee bhai ka aap ney expire anda leya tha  :x


yaar Anda Dinosaurs ke zamanai ka nahi tha sirif 4,5 saal purana tu tha  :Big Grin:

----------


## xeon

> Originally Posted by Ash @ Tue Mar 15, 2005 6:51 am
> 
> hahahaha.. abi in ki wife nahi hain.. inshallah jald hi hoon gi.. tu aisa hi ho ga in bed b/fast... hai na zee bhai 
> 
> 
> Muhahahah....xee bhai k G khush kar deya... :mrgreen:


Xee bhai bhi buhat taiz hain expired cheezon ka khana bana ker khila doon ga aik baar next time koi nhai kahai ga :ang9:

----------


## urban_angel

:Embarrassment:  LOLZ

----------


## xeon

> Originally Posted by Afridi @ Wed Mar 16, 2005 10:59 am
> 
> Abhi pata chala xee bhai ka aap ney expire anda leya tha  :x
> 
> 
> Lolz..tat aunty dont sell anday.. :ye;


means ke tum ziada nahi jaateen wahan aray right per hote hain na corner main  :Big Grin:

----------


## Majid

> Originally Posted by Afridi @ Tue Mar 15, 2005 2:01 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Ash @ Tue Mar 15, 2005 6:51 am
> 
> ...


Agley din log poochien gay ka eik din mein sir sey baal kaisey ur gaye (Sandal ka karnama) :lol:

----------


## xeon

un sab ko bataoon ga ke Umra ker ke aaya hoon  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

> un sab ko bataoon ga ke Umra ker ke aaya hoon


Mujhe nahin patah tha ab aap umra par bhi mazaq karte hain

----------


## urban_angel

> Originally Posted by urban_angel @ Tue Mar 15, 2005 3:14 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Afridi @ Wed Mar 16, 2005 10:59 am
> 
> ...


Abb tou un ki dokkan band karwani paray gi :Big Grin:

----------


## xeon

bataoon ga aunty ko  :Big Grin:

----------


## urban_angel

Batana!  :Big Grin:  
I will b the happiest person in IRVINE..My mom didnt go there for soo long, i dont know how? warna pehlay tou her rooz jati thin :x ..i am happy these dayz.. :ye;

----------


## xeon

Kitnee ziadtee hai woh aunty Irvine main service provide ker rahee jhain kiya hua agar expired stuff sale kertee hain yeh bhi tum logon kee wajah sai  :Stick Out Tongue:  waqt per khareed lo tu expire na ho na  :Big Grin:

----------


## urban_angel

:x App aunty ki side kioon lay rahay hain..agar food poison ho jaye kisi ko, who will pay? Bohot acha ho ga agar her shop will b be closed  :Big Grin:  ..
  I will open my shop instead :lol: ..and agar u want a partnership then fine with me..It will b a Cool paki shop :1cool; ..ppl will feel gud while shopping and buying stuff from there.. :wink: ..They will not hold their nose as soon as they get into the shop(hahah) sahi bola na.. :mrgreen:

----------


## Endurer

lol :lol:

----------


## Ash

yeh abi tak anda nahi fry howa kia?  :Big Grin:

----------


## xeon

ker ke kha bhi liya  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Kainaat

Haan aapne kisi ke saath share jo nahin karna :x

----------


## xeon

aik anda kis kis sai share kerta  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

to aur bana lete  :Smile:

----------


## xeon

aaj tu cereal khaya hai kisi or nai bhi kaha hai ke anda khaoon  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

kis ne :thinking;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

jinn nai  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## xeon

:frown;

----------


## zeeast

hahhahahahaha....
xeon bhai aap bhi na.....
waise kia protein ki kammi hugaee hai kia.....???

----------


## xeon

main aaj kal protein diet per hoon na  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## zeeast

ahaan.......

----------


## Kainaat

> main aaj kal protein diet per hoon na


yeh kounsa naya jhoot mara hai aapne  :Smile:

----------


## ~rani aapi~

yeh tou sub hi bana laitay hain.
waisay hai bohut aasan recipie aaj hi try karoun gi

----------


## Talha

Anda na khanay may konsee koi fakhar ki bat hay Ash ......Wasay Anda i call it HONDA is the best thing to eat .........Ash so u also start eating it......Warna pata hay na .............

----------

